# 'Snugglepuppies' - did you use them and were they worth it?



## Alice Childress (Nov 14, 2010)

I'm considering buying a 'snugglepuppie' (a soft toy that has a heat pack inside and stimulates a heart beat). I like the idea, but with additional heat packs, batteries and postage it comes to £50 so want to see if it's worth it before I spend quite so much on a cuddly toy!


----------



## Dogless (Feb 26, 2010)

No, never used one. I found that, out of everything, sleeping downstairs for a night or two seemed to be the biggest 'settler'.


----------



## emmaviolet (Oct 24, 2011)

No I haven't used one, Alfie settled right away and never pined or anything luckily.

With my Billy we put a ticking clock under some blankets when he wouldn't settle.

With a bernise I wouldn't worry about a heat pad as they have their fur, no doubt she will seek a cool spot from time to time anyway!


----------



## LahLahsDogs (Jul 4, 2012)

I don't think it's necessary.. I brought Rufus home at 8 weeks and he settled straight in and never cried, same with Spencer when I brought him home at 12 weeks. Some puppies cry for a couple of nights until they get used to their surroundings. IMO it's alot of money for something you're unlikely to need after a couple of days. Just keep everything nice and calm and quiet, and make them a nice safe place, and they'll be fine.


----------



## dandogman (Dec 19, 2011)

Yes I used one. I would recommend them.


----------



## IncaThePup (May 30, 2011)

I got one for JJ. He still has it in his crate though the battery has died and I ran out of heat packs. It seemed to help him settle for first week.

tbh sometimes I'd forget to warm the packs or put rice in or sometimes forget to turn heartbeat on.. it ran out cos it I kept forgetting to turn it back off again the next morning.. lol!

once he could get into the 'pocket' though and was turning it inside out I left the heart and heat packs out so he couldn't eat them, but he still sleeps with it!










.. and even helps with washing it and pulling it out of dryer!!


----------



## SLB (Apr 25, 2011)

I had other dogs  

Lou settled with a routine. 

Pen settled in our room in a crate with the other dogs in the same room. 

In fact now I have put the crate back up to stop Jack destroying my house she sleeps in it at night but will come back on the bed during the early morning.


----------



## Jobeth (May 23, 2010)

My yorkie loved hers. Be careful where you buy it from. One site (I can't remember which one) I had to claim back from paypal. I used rice after the packs ran out.


----------



## Gemmaa (Jul 19, 2009)

I've found the best way to get sleep, is a warm, fluffy covered hot water bottle, but I've also cheated and let the last few dogs sleep on my bed . 
Once they wake me up by chewing my nose, they start sleeping in their bed and they don't kick up a fuss.


----------



## Wyrekin (Sep 10, 2012)

I found my last pup dumped in a box at the side of the road. The vet aged him at about 6-7 weeks, he was so small I could hold him in the palm of my hand. I have no idea when he was taken from his mum but he howled the house down every night without fail and was very clingy. The only place I could get him to settle and sleep was on my chest. I bought just the plastic heartbeat machine thing and put it under his blankets. That was about a week after I found him and the change was unbelievable. He settled down so much better with it and I finally got a good nights sleep!

Up until that point though I've never needed one. There was a little bit of howling from my other pups but they settled after the second night.


----------



## sianrees1979 (Feb 27, 2009)

never heard of them, daniel settled straight away, slept in a crate for the first week then kind of emigrated to my bed when he was 11 weeks with dai & dinky and that's where he sleeps now, he's 1 on the 26th


----------



## Sled dog hotel (Aug 11, 2010)

Often just a large soft toy to snuggle up too and an old t shirt or jumper you have worn so they have your smell ot re-assure them often helps. Ive used those.

Another good thing is to give the breeder an old clean towel or piece of vet bed and ask her to put it in with mum and pups the night before you pick them up or take one and ask her too rb it over mum and sibblings, I did that with Kobi and he used to snuggle up to that as it smelt familiar.


----------



## purpleskyes (May 24, 2012)

We had one ready for when he got home and he has never cried. I don't know if that was the cuddle toy or just him in general.


----------



## Guest (Mar 14, 2013)

I had one of the petstages ones with just the microwavable thing inside. She liked playing with it as a toy but was no use for settling etc.


----------



## Jennac (Mar 12, 2012)

Jeffrey was a nightmare for the fist few nights so he had a ticking clock, a lamp left on very low, radio left on very low (almost so you could't hear it), a top of mine so he could smell me, a cuddly toy and heat pad (disc you pop in the microwave that my mum had anyway).

It all worked like a dream, it meant we finally got some sleep anyway, but after a few days we started removing things, first night no radio, second no lamp etc etc and it did the trick!


----------



## catsandcanines (Dec 9, 2010)

Try here: WeePet-Snuggle Puppies

Snuggle Puppy, extra batteries and heat pad plus postage is under £40 if you buy the single replacement extras.


----------



## IndysMamma (Jan 15, 2009)

Biggles had a Snuggle-Bug - a toy that I make for cat transport  it's just a simple fleece sleeve that fits over a rice pack that you microwave - but he wasn't a chewer so was fine for him - but I actually shoved a couple of pocket warmers from Millets in it most nights anyway as they stayed warm longer (rice pack stays warm for about an hour, long enough to settle them down, the pocket warmers stayed warm for about 4 hours and I got him in Feb so it was cold)










he still has the snuggle bug a year later, I sewed it shut with a squeaker inside once he didn't need it anymore.


----------



## Jobeth (May 23, 2010)

That was the site I reported to paypal. If you search for them there is a official site and they were really good and is the first one listed.


----------



## thronesfan (Jun 20, 2012)

We slept with a cuddly toy in our bed for a few nights before we brought Cookie home, then put it in her basket on her first night. She settled right away and we didn't hear a peep out of her - not sure if the toy helped or if she'd have settled anyway.


----------



## bearcub (Jul 19, 2011)

For Freya, I slept alongside her in the spare room for the first few weeks, gradually moving her crate further and further away from the bed. Worked well with her but she has always liked her crate. 

I wrapped a hot water bottle in a towel with vet bed on top for her crate bedding, with a few softer toys in there with her too. She settled really well but with Florence, no amount of soothing toys or my presence seemed to calm her, so I think it's more the dog and how they settle than what's in the crate with them.


----------

